# Grub 2 log file?



## kclark (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm looking for my Grub 2 log file and can't fine it under /var/logs, is there somewhere is this is stored?


----------



## freesbies (Dec 21, 2013)

AFAIK, there are no specific GRUB2 logs.
You can search grub messages inside common system log files that are created by syslogd() and which are located in /var/log.


----------



## kclark (Dec 22, 2013)

Is there a way to make Grub 2 verbose?  I've seen instruction for Linux to set `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splah"` but I don't want to put that in /usr/local/etc/default/grub and make my system useless.


----------



## freesbies (Dec 22, 2013)

Grub manual says that you can use `--verbose` option.


----------

